# LF Daphnia



## Greenpuffer (Sep 7, 2012)

I am looking to get a culture of daphnia started. I am in Coquitlam so was hoping to find someone with some nearby. I am raising baby axolotls and hear they are a great food source for starting. Thanks.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pat at Canadian Aquatics had cultures for sale, you could give him a try. His username is Mykiss.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I had sent a PM last week but I guess you didn't get it? If you want more I have more daphnia availalbe


----------

